# Permanent Residence



## slippencott (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm happy to inform everyone that I will have my permanent residence within the next couple of weeks.  This is a happy day for my husband and I because going to Immigration every year was getting old. This would have been my third Visa Familiar but since they changed the laws to having a Visa for 2 years qualifies me for a Permanent Residences Card, no more trips to Polanco and no more rude employees and long lines.:clap2:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

slippencott said:


> I'm happy to inform everyone that I will have my permanent residence within the next couple of weeks.  This is a happy day for my husband and I because going to Immigration every year was getting old. This would have been my third Visa Familiar but since they changed the laws to having a Visa for 2 years qualifies me for a Permanent Residences Card, no more trips to Polanco and no more rude employees and long lines.:clap2:


Congratulations! One comment - though the lines can be long at INM in Mexico City, they move fairly quickly. And I have found the personnel to be competent and generally pleasant to deal with. Sorry to hear that hasn't been your experience.


----------



## slippencott (Jan 16, 2013)

*thanks*

For the most part the personnel are very nice but the problem we had was that one person would tell us what we needed then when we went back to take all the paperwork the next person would tell us it is not correct. Then when we tried to tell the manager, she was sooooo rude and nasty and defended her employees instead of apologizing and telling us politely what we needed to fix. Then the next year the same thing happened. The first year we went we kept getting sent to different lines. However yesterday's experience was pleasant and the lady that helped of in the Informes line was so nice and seemed genuinely happy to inform me that I qualify for Permanent Residence. This year seemed as thought the INM has cleaned up and become more organized than years gone by. Now I have to start job hunting or start teaching English again. Can't wait I am soooo excited. Hope I can make some friends here, believe it or not I have been here for about 7 years, going back to the states for a few months every year to work a little then come back to my family here in Mexico. Every time I make an american or canadian friend here they always move back to the states. So hopefully I can make some friends now.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

slippencott said:


> . . . Hope I can make some friends here, believe it or not I have been here for about 7 years, going back to the states for a few months every year to work a little then come back to my family here in Mexico. Every time I make an american or canadian friend here they always move back to the states. So hopefully I can make some friends now.


If you want a friend living in the heart of Mexico City, there's always me. I live here permanently, so you won't have to worry about my picking up stakes and returning to the States.


----------



## slippencott (Jan 16, 2013)

*awesome*

That would be wonderful! After I get done with all my paperwork in Toluca I will be making trips to the city several times a week to get out of the house. Oh my name is Stephanie and I'm 35 years old and live in Ecatepec.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

slippencott said:


> That would be wonderful! After I get done with all my paperwork in Toluca I will be making trips to the city several times a week to get out of the house. Oh my name is Stephanie and I'm 35 years old and live in Ecatepec.


I am quite a bit older than you, Stephanie, but that isn't a problem for me. I have friends of all ages in Mexico. When you've made 5 posts, you'll be able to send me a PM. Then we can arrange to meet somewhere in the city.


----------



## slippencott (Jan 16, 2013)

*Great*

Ok that sounds great! Can't wait!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Quetza (May 27, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm happy for you  And if you don't mind a younger person intruding into your meeting, I would like to meet you both too, I too live in Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Quetza said:


> Congratulations! I'm happy for you  And if you don't mind a younger person intruding into your meeting, I would like to meet you both too, I too live in Mexico City.


Neat people of all ages welcome! Send me a PM, so we can make plans to get together, maybe go to a cantina!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> Neat people of all ages welcome! Send me a PM, so we can make plans to get together, maybe go to a cantina!


Did I get You into trying a cantina?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Did I get You into trying a cantina?


Yes, if I can find someone to go with. Cantina hopping on your own isn't much fun!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Back to the original topic of this thread: This morning I finally made it to INM in Mexico City to find out what I'd need to do when my current No Inmigrante visa expires in May. When I walked into the building, I received a number (240) and was asked to take a seat and wait for it to be called. When I sat down, they were calling number 275. I had to wait about 45 minutes before mine was called. A very pleasant young woman helped me with my questions. Since my card has 4 prórrogas, she told me that I am eligible to apply for Residente Permanente status (!!) and could start the trámites exactly 30 days before my current visa expires in May. Since I have permission to work, I won't have to present any sort of financial statements, nor will I have to show proof of having recently paid taxes to the Mexican government, which I've had to do in the past. The total cost for changing my status to RP will be $4815. $1000 when I turn in all the required documentation and photos and the rest when my new card is ready to be picked. After that I won't have to return to INM unless I get married (that isn't going to happen!) or move. I feel much relieved and can now focus on other pressing tasks, like signing up with IMSS and going to the dentist. I wonder which of these will be more painful.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Back to the original topic of this thread: This morning I finally made it to INM in Mexico City to find out what I'd need to do when my current No Inmigrante visa expires in May. When I walked into the building, I received a number (240) and was asked to take a seat and wait for it to be called. When I sat down, they were calling number 275. I had to wait about 45 minutes before mine was called. A very pleasant young woman helped me with my questions. Since my card has 4 prórrogas, she told me that I am eligible to apply for Residente Permanente status (!!) and could start the trámites exactly 30 days before my current visa expires in May. Since I have permission to work, I won't have to present any sort of financial statements, nor will I have to show proof of having recently paid taxes to the Mexican government, which I've had to do in the past. The total cost for changing my status to RP will be $4815. $1000 when I turn in all the required documentation and photos and the rest when my new card is ready to be picked. After that I won't have to return to INM unless I get married (that isn't going to happen!) or move. I feel much relieved and can now focus on other pressing tasks, like signing up with IMSS and going to the dentist. I wonder which of these will be more painful.


You lucky dog. I switched from FM-3 (no inmigrante) to Inmigrante (FM-2) two years ago. So my card only had 2 prórogas. Consequently, I am having to show proof of income.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You lucky dog. I switched from FM-3 (no inmigrante) to Inmigrante (FM-2) two years ago. So my card only had 2 prórogas. Consequently, I am having to show proof of income.


I am lucky, and all because my pension income wasn't enough to qualify for _rentista _status when I first applied for my FM3. I do feel bad for you, TG


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Back to the original topic of this thread: This morning I finally made it to INM in Mexico City to find out what I'd need to do when my current No Inmigrante visa expires in May. When I walked into the building, I received a number (240) and was asked to take a seat and wait for it to be called. When I sat down, they were calling number 275. I had to wait about 45 minutes before mine was called. A very pleasant young woman helped me with my questions. Since my card has 4 prórrogas, she told me that I am eligible to apply for Residente Permanente status (!!) and could start the trámites exactly 30 days before my current visa expires in May. Since I have permission to work, I won't have to present any sort of financial statements, nor will I have to show proof of having recently paid taxes to the Mexican government, which I've had to do in the past. The total cost for changing my status to RP will be $4815. $1000 when I turn in all the required documentation and photos and the rest when my new card is ready to be picked. * After that I won't have to return to INM unless I get married (that isn't going to happen!*) or move. I feel much relieved and can now focus on other pressing tasks, like signing up with IMSS and going to the dentist. I wonder which of these will be more painful.


Never say never!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mickisue1 said:


> Never say never!


I bet I'd go into the Guiness Book of World Records if I married at my advanced age of 67, or after, never having been married before.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I bet I'd go into the Guiness Book of World Records if I married at my advanced age of 67, or after, never having been married before.


[hijack]
Not even close. Minnie Munro married at 102. I could not determine whether it was the first time.
[/hijack]


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> [hijack]
> Not even close. Minnie Munro married at 102. I could not determine whether it was the first time.
> [/hijack]


Wow! I wonder how old her husband was.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Back to the original topic of this thread: This morning I finally made it to INM in Mexico City to find out what I'd need to do when my current No Inmigrante visa expires in May. When I walked into the building, I received a number (240) and was asked to take a seat and wait for it to be called. When I sat down, they were calling number 275. I had to wait about 45 minutes before mine was called. A very pleasant young woman helped me with my questions. *Since my card has 4 prórrogas, she told me that I am eligible to apply for Residente Permanente status *(!!)


Good for you, ISLA!! My wife and I picked up our Residente Permanente Cards today in D.F. and she stayed in the capital and I flew back to Guatemala for an emergency meeting with my printer for a semana santa book I am publishing.... I will fly back this weekend and we will be off to Queretaro... We will be staying here - Gran Hotel Ciudad de Mexico - next to the National Cathedral any suggestions for what we can do?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> Isla Verde said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the original topic of this thread: This morning I finally made it to INM in Mexico City to find out what I'd need to do when my current No Inmigrante visa expires in May. When I walked into the building, I received a number (240) and was asked to take a seat and wait for it to be called. When I sat down, they were calling number 275. I had to wait about 45 minutes before mine was called. A very pleasant young woman helped me with my questions. *Since my card has 4 prórrogas, she told me that I am eligible to apply for Residente Permanente status *(!!) 
> ...


Thanks, GG! The hotel you'll be staying in is a landmark Art Nouveau structure. As you enter the lobby, be sure to look up at the fantastic stained glass domed ceiling. Since you'll be in the true heart of the city, all you'll have to do is step outside the hotel to find things to explore: the Cathedral, of course, with the Sagrario church next door to it. A block or so behind the Cathedral is the Templo Mayor archaeological site and museum. A bit in back of that is the Antiguo Colegio de San Ildefonso, now a wonderful museum featuring temporary exhibitions of modern art and permanent displays of murals by Los Tres Grandes (Rivera, Siqueiros and Orozco) and other artists of that time. The building dates from the 16th and 17th centuries and is a marvelous example of Mexican Baroque architecture. (Antiguo Colegio de San Ildefonso) As you can tell, art and architecture are two of my passions. I'm sure your hotel will have information about other places of interest within walking distance of where you'll be stayingl. Enjoy your stay my city!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Wow! I wonder how old her husband was.


He was 82 or 83.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> He was 82 or 83.


That's great - so when she finally tied the knot with someone he was "a younger man"!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> …When I walked into the building, I received a number (240) and was asked to take a seat and wait for it to be called. When I sat down, they were calling number 275. I had to wait about 45 minutes before mine was called.…


Forgive my nitpicking but details always interest me…
Don't the numbers usually go up. How come you had 240 and they were already up to 275? I am confused.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's great - so when she finally tied the knot with someone he was "a younger man"!


At that age there aren't many candidates that are older.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Forgive my nitpicking but details always interest me…
> Don't the numbers usually go up. How come you had 240 and they were already up to 275? I am confused.


I'm a nitpicker too and am embarrassed to have made this mistake. I meant to type that when I arrived at INM headquaters, the people at the Informes counter were up to number *1* 75. Thanks for catching this!


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Inm*

Sorry, your office in Morelos is not a very good INM Office.

Mind, was, and is a "love fest", as someone where commented when told what absolute
amiable assistance I get every time we go in there.

Actually, I'm going to miss those folks. Probably stop by my normal time of year next January
and leave some flowers outside for the guard to deliver.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks so much Isla.. sounds like you really know your stuff!!! I will let you know how our short stay goes.. my wife is there now but she will be busy her law stuff as her new job in Queretaro also has an office in DF. Saludos.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm starting to think I should have applied for permanente status when I want to the consulate in Canada. I had the financials to qualify, ugh.


----------



## suegarn (Jan 31, 2013)

*Another Canadian wanting to move permanently to Mexico*



CanGuy78 said:


> I'm starting to think I should have applied for permanente status when I want to the consulate in Canada. I had the financials to qualify, ugh.


CanGuy78, which office in Canada did you apply at? I will be applying at the office in Montreal. I also have more than enough income showing for Permanent Resident status ( earned through online contract work that I do for clients in the US and Canada - self-employed ). The woman in Montreal told me that because I'm not retired, I'd have to apply for Temporary status. That seems very unfair.....if I show enough income, why would it matter if it's from employment or pension? As long as I'm not going to be a burden to the Mexican government, or take away a job from the locals, it shouldn't have any bearing on the term!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

suegarn said:


> CanGuy78, which office in Canada did you apply at? I will be applying at the office in Montreal. I also have more than enough income showing for Permanent Resident status ( earned through online contract work that I do for clients in the US and Canada - self-employed ). The woman in Montreal told me that because I'm not retired, I'd have to apply for Temporary status. That seems very unfair.....if I show enough income, why would it matter if it's from employment or pension? As long as I'm not going to be a burden to the Mexican government, or take away a job from the locals, it shouldn't have any bearing on the term!


Though I've never had anything to do with Mexican consulates, I have heard that they sometimes give out incorrect information. That may be what has happened in your case. Unfortunately, I don't have an easy solution to your problem. In my case, I will be applying for a change from my current No Inmigrante visa to Residente Permanente status, with permission to work. Things may be different now for new immgrants, however.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

suegarn said:


> CanGuy78, which office in Canada did you apply at? I will be applying at the office in Montreal. I also have more than enough income showing for Permanent Resident status ( earned through online contract work that I do for clients in the US and Canada - self-employed ). The woman in Montreal told me that because I'm not retired, I'd have to apply for Temporary status. That seems very unfair.....if I show enough income, why would it matter if it's from employment or pension? As long as I'm not going to be a burden to the Mexican government, or take away a job from the locals, it shouldn't have any bearing on the term!


I applied through the Toronto office and it was quite an easy process. Once I had all my paperwork in order I went to the appointment and got asked exactly 2 questions.

1) How long would I be staying.
2) Why do I want to go to Mexico.

When you spoke with the woman there was it just the receptionist on the phone or was it the person that actually handles the application?

I would apply for Permanente if you meet the financials for it. The worst that can happen is it gets denied and you apply for Temporal and have to pay another CAN$ 38 (at least this is my understanding).


----------



## BryansRose (May 25, 2009)

Congrats on your residency!

I just got mine last Friday here in SLP. I'm so excited to not have to go back every year! I had 4 years here, and I still had to show bank and investment statements to prove the "25,000 times the daily wage" thing. No problem though, luckily. I asked if I still needed to show that with 4 years, and she said yes. There was nothing said about income. It's an either/or thing, I believe, since I don't qualify with the new income requirements. 

Still on this subject -- I heard (second-hand) that a friend said that another norteamericano applied for permanent residency (at the same office as me) and they wouldn't give it to him without his nationalizing his car first. I think that this can't be true! No one at immigration asked about my car, and I've seen nothing about it in the gobierno info online. Any thoughts? This friend thinks I'm going to be in trouble if I don't nationalize my car. I think she's totally wrong.


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

I believe you're correct as I just got residente permanente status last month at the consulate in Indianapolis and there was no inquiry about my car.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

EagleRay said:


> I believe you're correct as I just got residente permanente status last month at the consulate in Indianapolis and there was no inquiry about my car.


They could only ask about the car if you already lived in Mexico like BryansRose.

I don't know if that makes sense about INM asking about nationalizing the car since the car permit is in the domain of Aduana and not INM.


----------

